# Working rights on spousal visa



## Kayla123 (May 2, 2014)

Good day 

Please help me. I am trying to add working rights to my spousal visa. I am really trying not to get a Visa firm involved (for cost reasons!). I have been on the VFS website and tried to fill out the relevant form, however there is no options for working rights to be added to current visa... There is rather working visa or spousal visa.

Has anyone got any information on which section i should be applying under to prevent me from getting to the VFS office and being sent back home to apply for the correct one?

Also, is a contract of employment necessary or can i just get a motivational letter/undertaking from the company advising they have exhausted all efforts to employ a South African citizen.


Thanks so much.


Kind regards,


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Kayla123 said:


> Good day
> 
> Please help me. I am trying to add working rights to my spousal visa. I am really trying not to get a Visa firm involved (for cost reasons!). I have been on the VFS website and tried to fill out the relevant form, however there is no options for working rights to be added to current visa... There is rather working visa or spousal visa.
> 
> ...


Hi Kayla123

To get working rights, you have to apply for section 11(6) visitor visa

Working rights can not be added to a relative visa, spouses of SA Citizens are given working rights under section 11(6) of the immigration act 

Go to VFS website and follow the following steps 
ONLINE APPLICATION FORM
Application type: Temporary residence visa 
Application sub type: TRV
Application sub type category: Visitor Visa 11(6)


----------



## Kayla123 (May 2, 2014)

Jack14 said:


> Hi Kayla123
> 
> To get working rights, you have to apply for section 11(6) visitor visa
> 
> ...




Hi Jack,


Thank you very very much for the information. I was a little worried this may be the case. When i received my Visa back (just last week!) it came back as a relatives visa with the wording "to reside with my spouse xxxx ID number xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx. This according to the gentleman behind the desk was "normal".

Am i right to presume I am going to struggle with this now?


Thanks so much for your advise and knowledge.


Kind regards,


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Kayla123 said:


> Hi Jack,
> 
> 
> Thank you very very much for the information. I was a little worried this may be the case. When i received my Visa back (just last week!) it came back as a relatives visa with the wording "to reside with my spouse xxxx ID number xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx. This according to the gentleman behind the desk was "normal".
> ...


The gentleman behind the desk is correct because the form you completed is for a relative Visa which cannot be endorsed with working rights 

You should now apply for Section 11(6) Visitor visa, it will come back as a Visitor visa with the wording "to reside with SA spouse xxxx ID number xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx and to take up employment with xxxxxxxxxxxxx Pty Ltd

You have to submit an offer of employment with your application 

Regards


----------



## Kayla123 (May 2, 2014)

Jack14 said:


> The gentleman behind the desk is correct because the form you completed is for a relative Visa which cannot be endorsed with working rights
> 
> You should now apply for Section 11(6) Visitor visa, it will come back as a Visitor visa with the wording "to reside with SA spouse xxxx ID number xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx and to take up employment with xxxxxxxxxxxxx Pty Ltd
> 
> ...




Hi Jack, 

Thank you for the response again. You have been very helpful.

I've had a look at the Section 11(6) application and it requires me to fill in a lot of information regarding.

Proposed Date of Departure to South AfricaDD/MM/YYYY) * 
Place of depature for south africa: * 
Anticipated Date of Arrival in South AfricaDD/MM/YYYY) * 
Place of Arrival in South Africa: * 
Travelling by: * 

There also is a lot of information required from me of depositing fees and where...??

I have already been here for over two years and I'm not sure whether to write N/A to all these as i am wary that Visa Center will send me away when I try to submit the application.

Sorry, I must sound like an idiot but please advise if you know how i must complete this application as it sounds like this section is applied for from overseas before arrival here. 


Kind regards,


----------



## Jack14 (Oct 26, 2014)

Kayla123 said:


> Hi Jack,
> 
> Thank you for the response again. You have been very helpful.
> 
> ...


Hi 

You have to complete the above mentioned information to proceed to the next step of the application form 

You should write any future date in the correct format and any City for the departure and arrival, it doesn't really matter what date or City you wrote. The system will not accept "N/A" or "NA". DHA and VFS are aware of this problem 

Best of Luck


----------



## Kayla123 (May 2, 2014)

Jack14 said:


> Hi
> 
> You have to complete the above mentioned information to proceed to the next step of the application form
> 
> ...


Hi Jack,

Thanks again for everything. I will try it this way and hope it works out. It seems theres no way of getting a "spousal visa" anymore. There is no option to select it on the VFS website even if you state clearly that the option "Relative (spousal)" was meant to be a *spousal* visa...
If you work, you're then demoted to a "visitors visa" and struggle with banks and finace here... if you are a spouse you are a relative with no rights to work..... Im so over VFS!

Thanks


----------



## anishjp (Jun 30, 2015)

Kayla123 said:


> If you work, you're then demoted to a "visitors visa" and struggle with banks and finace here... if you are a spouse you are a relative with no rights to work..... Im so over VFS!
> 
> Thanks


How about applying for a Critical Skills Visa?


----------



## Kayla123 (May 2, 2014)

I only have a Law Degree, i don't think I own a Critical Skill !


----------



## ernal (Jul 16, 2014)

But you can still open a bank account and get bond, if people with asylum can get bond, just have a good credit thats all


----------

